#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Need standards for stationary source emissions

## maksimilijan

Please share these standards:

CEN/TS 15675:2007, Measurement of stationary source emissions Application of EN ISO/IEC 17025:2005 to periodic measurements.

BS EN 14789:2005, Determination of volume concentration of oxygen (O2). Reference method. Paramagnetism 

BS EN 14791:2005, Determination of mass concentration of sulphur dioxide. Reference method 

BS EN 14792:2005, Determination of mass concentration of nitrogen oxides (NOx). Reference method: Chemiluminescence 

BS EN 15058:2006, Determination of the mass concentration of carbon monoxide (CO). Reference method: non-dispersive infrared spectrometry 



BS EN 14790:2005, Determination of the water vapour in ducts.


PLEASE HELP! I HOPE YOU HAVE AT LEAST ONE OF THESE STANDARDS.See More: Need standards for stationary source emissions

----------


## montyt

please find 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maksimilijan

Thank you. What can I say..this is terrific.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Montyt, thank you

----------


## maksimilijan

Montyt, can you also help me with these standards:

CEN/TS 15675:2007, Measurement of stationary source emissions Application of EN ISO/IEC 17025:2005 to periodic measurements.

CEN/TS 14793:2005, Stationary source emissions Intralaboratory validation procedure for an alternative method compared to a reference method.

BS EN 14792:2005, Determination of mass concentration of nitrogen oxides (NOx). Reference method: Chemiluminescence 

ISO 1996-1:2003, Description, measurement and assessment of environmental noise -- Part 1: Basic quantities and assessment procedures.

ISO 1996-2:2007, Description, measurement and assessment of environmental noise -- Part 2: Determination of environmental noise levels.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## alexnysf

Montyt,

Do you have any of these? 

ISO 9096-2003	Stationary source emissions -- Manual determination of mass concentration of particulate matter
ISO 12141-2003	Stationary source emissions -- Determination of mass concentration of particulate matter (dust) at low concentrations -- Manual gravimetric method
ISO 10780-1994	Stationary source emissions -- Measurement of velocity and volume flowrate of gas streams in ducts
EN 12619-1999	Stationary source emissions. Determination of the mass concentration of total gaseous organic carbon at low concentrations in flue gases. Continuous flame ionization detector method
EN 13526-2002	Stationary source emissions. Determination of the mass concentration of total gaseous organic carbon in flue gases from solvent using processes. Continuous flame ionisation detector method
EN 13649-2001	Stationary source emissions. Determination of the mass concentration of individual gaseous organic compounds. Activated carbon and solvent desorption method


Thanks in advance!

----------


## alexnysf

Montyt,

Do you have any of these?

ISO 9096-2003 Stationary source emissions -- Manual determination of mass concentration of particulate matter
ISO 12141-2003 Stationary source emissions -- Determination of mass concentration of particulate matter (dust) at low concentrations -- Manual gravimetric method
ISO 10780-1994 Stationary source emissions -- Measurement of velocity and volume flowrate of gas streams in ducts
EN 12619-1999 Stationary source emissions. Determination of the mass concentration of total gaseous organic carbon at low concentrations in flue gases. Continuous flame ionization detector method
EN 13526-2002 Stationary source emissions. Determination of the mass concentration of total gaseous organic carbon in flue gases from solvent using processes. Continuous flame ionisation detector method
EN 13649-2001 Stationary source emissions. Determination of the mass concentration of individual gaseous organic compounds. Activated carbon and solvent desorption method


Thanks in advance

----------


## maksimilijan

Send me your e-mail and you will get what you need as soon as possible

----------


## montyt

hello 

sorry for not coming back to you eariler 

please find zip file of all i have 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

----------


## orangestreak

It was GREAT!!! THANKS TO ALL

By any chance, does any of you have this standard?: ISO 10780 Stationary source emissions -- Measurement of velocity and volume flowrate of gas streams in ducts

----------


## bigbird

Does anyone have a copy of BS EN 12619 please?

----------


## montyt

bigbird

its within **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards
montyt

----------


## maksimilijan

Need standard BS EN 15267-3:2007 - Certification of automated measuring systems. Performance criteria and test procedures for automated measuring systems for monitoring emissions from stationary sources?



Please helpSee More: Need standards for stationary source emissions

----------


## montyt

Sorry i do not have and attempts to get a failed 

sorry again

regards
trevor

----------


## maksimilijan

Thank you anyway for your answer

Miljan

----------


## Isco

Please help me to find standard:

CEN/TS 15675:2007, Measurement of stationary source emissions Application of EN ISO/IEC 17025:2005 to periodic measurements.

----------


## selmagis

If you really need it, this will help you: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 :Peach:

----------


## Isco

Thank you very much!
 :Chuncky:

----------

